# Seriously Dirty Wheels



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes to try any of the likes of Iron X and Wolfs Brake stuff.

Never really seem to need anything that strong for my needs.

However took some wheels off a BMW yesterday and they were really caked solid.

Neat smart wheels wasn't doing it, I ever grabbed some lethal wonder wheels from a neighbour but that didn't cut it either.

So is this Iron/Wolfs really upto the challenge?

Reason I ask is I see all these posts about how good tardis is, but for heavy tar it's really not that good and the write ups with photos more often than not show a few blobs being dissolved, I know it can deal with that but I also know that it very limited.

There was quite a bit of tar on the BMW and Tardis wasn't cutting it at all, a painfully slow and repetitve process


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

I've had mixed results on heavily caked wheels and Wolfs. Sometimes it clears with agitation and other times doesnt shift it at all. I'd advise getting some and trying it really.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

On seriously caked wheels I would choose IronX over the Wolfs as it's more aggressive, it's still worth agitating through to get the best from it.

Alex


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Tardis not up to the job?

My 25 ltr drum does the job.

It dissolves everything tar related for me. Iron X should sort the wheels mate as will Wolfs


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I have a beemer and the wheels had never been off to clean the inside in nealy three years. When I did I actually got very good results using valetpro bilberry. It got the brake dust off. Yes there was the tar to get off for which I have now done with Tardis.

Even so there is still some small black dots on the inside which I have no clue what they are.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Showshine said:


> Tardis not up to the job?
> 
> My 25 ltr drum does the job.
> 
> It dissolves everything tar related for me. Iron X should sort the wheels mate as will Wolfs


Well either yours must be super strength or the tar is a weaker mix as it fails me on numerous occasions.

Again talking pretty heavy tar, it does a reasonable job on the lighter stuff.

The blobs on the wheels and arches of this BMW were pretty bad, talking close to the size of marbles, it dissolved it but very slowly and with several attempts.

I've been meaning to try some of the others that some people swear by and put ahead of Tardis.

I'm even thinking about having a bash with AG stuff as I don't remember it being much different but been so long since had some.

Will give the wolfs or iron x a bash see how it performs


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

GJM said:


> Well either yours must be super strength or the tar is a weaker mix as it fails me on numerous occasions.
> 
> Again talking pretty heavy tar, it does a reasonable job on the lighter stuff.
> 
> ...


Where did you get your Tardis from?

Lots of plant hire firms use Tardis for removing heavy tar from road working machinery and the tar doesnt come much thicker than that.

Whats your method of application?


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

From the rep, not just a one off, I've had it a few times.

Tried few different methods, spray on and leave to do it's thing and wipe with microfibre.

Obviously heavier and more application on the bad stuff.

Tried dry microfibre, tried one with tardis on it.

Even tried some G101 first to see if that allowed it to sit better.

With these wheels I also tried them upright with the large blobs of tar on the inside down so the tardis didnt just run away to see if it got better result, it still really struggled.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Anyone tried the Autojoy stuff

One review I seen is as follows.

Drastically better than the over hyped A.S Tardis!


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Been in the game a very long time and I have never come across tar that tardis couldn't shift 
Maybe the spots that are more stubborn arn't actually tar?
As for the rest of it, Iron X rarely dissapoints


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

I can't understand that, the only logical explanation is maybe it isn't tar as Dave says?

I'm also a bit miffed as to why your neat smart wheels isn't cleaning the brake dust. Although autosmart make more powerful acid wheel cleaners smart wheels when used neat will generally clean pretty much even the dirtiest wheels.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

It can shift it, but it makes hard work of it.

It's tar for sure, you can see it doing it's thing but it's just a small line that runs away, your still left with a huge chunk that needs many applications.

Also tried it out on a Lexus that had just been covered whilst resurfacing, the arches were loaded with it, again didn't find it that impressive.

I'd like to see a test on this with ones mentioned in this thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=193796


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> I can't understand that, the only logical explanation is maybe it isn't tar as Dave says?
> 
> I'm also a bit miffed as to why your neat smart wheels isn't cleaning the brake dust. Although autosmart make more powerful acid wheel cleaners smart wheels when used neat will generally clean pretty much even the dirtiest wheels.
> 
> Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


It is 100% tar.

I think the cars I'm coming across are perhaps worse than what others are seeing.

I've seen dirty wheels before but these ones were something else.

The smart wheels worked to a degree as did WW but it seemed to be thicker towards the spokes and that's where it admitted defeat.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

GJM said:


> It is 100% tar.
> 
> I think the cars I'm coming across are perhaps worse than what others are seeing.
> 
> ...


Where abouts are you from?

If your prepared to bring these wheels to Wigan ill happily try a few other products on them for you FOC.


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

Tardis and a good brush usually does the job for me! Valet pro?


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

Surprised to hear Wonder Wheels isn't working, that stuff is strong. brush it on, leave for a min or two, then work it with a stiff brush. Might need several applications but should cut through anything.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

I am always surprised how much deironizing 'bleeding' I see coming from tar blobs when using IronX. I think that the iron gets stuck to the tar and over time becomes really hard iron fortified tar blobs. That newer higher strength IronX gel may be what you need. It is a thicker gel that will cling a long time. Brush a coat of that gel on the wheel barrel and see if that gets rid of the brake dust. The tar spots may be easier to remove after that.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I haven't found any sort of Tar that Tardis won't remove, and to be honest Smartwheels blew Wonder wheels, Very cherry and Bilberry away when i had a really dirty set of BMW 5-Series M-Sport wheels to sort out.....

They were absolutely filthy having done 137k miles without coming off the car, and were subjected to some very hard braking in that time too!

Smart wheels really shifted most of the dirt without any effort where none of the other products helped but Tardis also got rid of any remaining tar spots no problem....

The one issue i do have is that the wheels have some pitting where there is now black spots (really small) - It's completely inbedded and nothing will get in there to shift it so they do need a refurb really...


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

brake cleaner


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

WW isn't particularly strong. Probrably strong as far as retail products go but not compared to most trade products. Not calling the product, simply pointing out its not really strong like most people think.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Printers Ink stripper makes Tardis look like pure water, but it will flat the paint off a little and will need polishing after, melts plastic (Acrylic) but by god does it shift stuck on bits on alloys!

Use with caution - Supplyline Premier Ink Stripper, only use it as a very very last resort.

From a Company called AB Dick, press and consumables manufacturer, not sure they sell to the public though, there are other makes of it too just called Litho Printers Ink Stripper or Hard Ink Stripper, but as with everything some are good some are rubbish.


----------



## simmysouth (May 3, 2011)

Have to agree with JoeAVS1.

Had my old car in for a service as failed MOT. There was a leak from the break fluid pipe onto the alloys, the alloys them selves were in a fair condition, hadn't had them off for a while, the guy put the car onto a ramp, sprayed break cleaner onto the breaks, and when it over sprayed onto alloys, it literally washed the dirt off like water, including tar and ingrained 'anonymous' black stuff.

When I asked him what it was he just looked at me surprised and said it was break cleaner. There are plenty of brands on the net that sell it. A few pounds from Halfords, could give it a go.

Also a mechanic from Kwikfit Cardiff said he uses 'Truck Wash' and doesn't even have to take the alloy off. Got it from his Dad who is a trucker, but says its on ebay.

Hope it helps!!

Si


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

simmysouth said:


> Have to agree with JoeAVS1.
> 
> Had my old car in for a service as failed MOT. There was a leak from the break fluid pipe onto the alloys, the alloys them selves were in a fair condition, hadn't had them off for a while, the guy put the car onto a ramp, sprayed break cleaner onto the breaks, and when it over sprayed onto alloys, it literally washed the dirt off like water, including tar and ingrained 'anonymous' black stuff.
> 
> ...


Brake cleaner is basically a paint stripper though surely?!?! I can't say I'd want to put it on my wheels to be honest.....


----------



## m411mtf (Feb 10, 2008)

I've successfully used Swarfega Patio Cleaner to clean the rear faces of dirt encrusted alloy wheels. It works really well when mixed 50/50 with water. Never let it dwell though, just agitate with a brush and rinse off.

Yesterday, I used Iron-X for the first time and was amazed. The stuff is excellent, I am a convert!!


----------

